# Wheel drum size



## rhellyer (Apr 24, 2021)

Trying to get replacement magnets for my 6 lug wheels with a stamp- of 8-201...magnets are about 3.25 x 2. How do I determine wheel size for ordering correct ones?
Thanks


----------

